# Anyone use a Truball pro diamond release



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I like the looks of this release and may try one. The reviews look good and the amount is not crazy from $89-120. I have used wrist releases and have not had problems but a good friend of mine and I were talking about how sometimes the wrist release can get in the way by hanging there and if you could attatch the hand held ones to your d loop, problems would be solved. SO anyone use one like this or this one in perticular?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Don't use the one you have posted, but I do use a Scott on wrist strap, I just roll it to the backside of my hand and have had no problem gettn in the way. I pd 35$ each for 2 Scott releases back n tha day. I did have problem with a handheld as you have shown but was using in some offseason 3D shoots YRS back, some like yours would be hard to hold with sweaty hands....WW


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> I do use a Scott on wrist strap. I did have problem with a handheld as you have shown but was using in some offseason 3D shoots YRS back, some like yours would be hard to hold with sweaty hands....WW


which one do you use, the longhorn? And the sweaty part could be fixed too, I hear they make a strap to attatch to it like yours if that became a problem? The long horn doesn't have jaws that close does it, its just a hook right?


----------



## fishinjc (Feb 27, 2006)

*Pro Diamnond Hunter*

Absolutely love mine. Have had several wrist straps and prefer the ease of use, espceially like not having anything around my wrist.

Only one recommendation: use some sort of locktite on the allen screw which holds actuating lever.

Let em fly..


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> which one do you use, the longhorn? And the sweaty part could be fixed too, I hear they make a strap to attatch to it like yours if that became a problem? The long horn doesn't have jaws that close does it, its just a hook right?


Mine has the jaws, I would think it was the first one they came out with as I've had them for about 20 yrs and they still work like day 1....WW


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

I like them


----------



## academyfisher07 (Jan 10, 2007)

I shot one like u have shown for a few months. The only prob I had with it was the jaw design I had my d-loop slip thru it a few times. If u are worried about sweat making it slip just put athletic tap on it.


----------

